

20 Things Developers Should Stop Saying - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/20-things-developers-should-stop-saying/

======
chetanahuja
Honestly can't tell if trolling or serious. Good job if it's intentional
trolling.

~~~
bdehaaff
Thanks. I always take any kind words I can get on HN. What do you mean by
trolling? It's meant to be good-humored, but there are definitely some crazy
annoying "sayings" on the list.

~~~
chetanahuja
I'm not sure who is doing the advising (your site seems to suggest, it's
coming from a PM) but if it's indeed meant to be serious, then the whole tone
is just... wrong. Starting with the title. You know how you can make certain
jokes about your own ethnicity that just sound mean coming from a different
ethnicity? It's the same when someone who is not doing the actual coding
starts a list with "Stop saying these things..." to people who are actually
building stuff.

